# Thomas ready for expanded role



## brownceluse (Jul 17, 2011)

I know alot of us Dog fans have been driven nuts with the way they have used Thomas. It would be awsome to see this kid used right, and have an awsome year. He and Samuel are team players and all they want to do is see their team win. I hope that Crowell will listen and watch those kids, and if were lucky he will and will let their character rub off on him. Time will tell if he is the #1 RB. I think with the luck we have had the last few years it would be great to see all three of them be huge threat in their own way to the O. Go Dawgs!!

http://dogbytesonline.com/thomas-ready-for-expanded-role-46913/


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 18, 2011)

These are the men you want on your football team.  Not premadonnas like Ealy and King.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 18, 2011)

Thomas will be suspended for the Boise game though.  Not good.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 18, 2011)

at 170 lbs and lacking true breakaway speed I am not losing sleep..how many times was he gonna carry the ball? 5-7 times a game? Blocking wise, ok that hurts alittle. Ken Malcombe is huge and gonna shine and we bring Crowell along slowly. Thomas was our leading returning rusher, meaning he came in third place in team rushing last year with 272 yards. His infraction came in the spring I hear, not recently.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 18, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> These are the men you want on your football team.  Not premadonnas like Ealy and King.






LanierSpots said:


> Thomas will be suspended for the Boise game though.  Not good.



Just because I like irony.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 18, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Just because I like irony.



Man I should have known...........................................


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 18, 2011)

After reading my post, It apears i was trying to flame.  Not the case.  I was on my phone at lunch and for some reason the link did not go through. 


http://blogs.ajc.com/uga-sports-blo...n-thomas-suspended-for-opener-vs-boise-state/


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 18, 2011)

Now Im trying to flame.  


Funny even if it is not accurate.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 18, 2011)

Not good.  Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh not goooooooooooood.   The sky is falling.  Oh woe is us.

Sorry but this doesn't bother me.  Carlton Thomas was not going to be the difference in whether or not we won this game.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 18, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Not good.  Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh not goooooooooooood.   The sky is falling.  Oh woe is us.
> 
> Sorry but this doesn't bother me.  Carlton Thomas was not going to be the difference in whether or not we won this game.



Pretty sure that will be the only one he misses anyway.


----------



## Crimson (Jul 18, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Now Im trying to flame.
> 
> 
> Funny even if it is not accurate.



That is funny.  Crowell is back at it again on Facebook.  I would link it but the mod's would shut me down.  Too many wordy durds.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 18, 2011)

Crimson said:


> That is funny.  Crowell is back at it again on Facebook.  I would link it but the mod's would shut me down.  Too many wordy durds.



flipping the camera a bird?


----------



## Crimson (Jul 18, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> flipping the camera a bird?



Yep, amongst other things.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 18, 2011)

Crimson said:


> Yep, amongst other things.



Yeah i've seen his facebook.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jul 18, 2011)

From all I've heard about IC I think he's gonna be sent packing too before long.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 18, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> From all I've heard about IC I think he's gonna be sent packing too before long.



You just think he's not going to be able to keep his nose clean?


----------



## Crimson (Jul 18, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> You just think he's not going to be able to keep his nose clean?



Been in Richt's office a couple of times, showing up out of shape, the fake twitter thing (which I highly doubt).

This kid better be the second coming of Hershell and Bo Jackson combined if they are letting him get away with that facebook stuff.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 18, 2011)

Ok, I don't internet stalk people on facebook.  What is so hideously awful about his facebook page?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 18, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Ok, I don't internet stalk people on facebook.  What is so hideously awful about his facebook page?



I believe it's a penchant for constantly posting vulgar rap lyrics and pictures of himself with his middle finger in the air.


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 19, 2011)

Because a kid breaks a rule, does not make him a liability, if he accepts his punishment, is contrite and continues to contribute to the team.

The ones you hate are the ones who think they are above it all.

Doc, I would not cast any stones these days if I were you.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 19, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> Because a kid breaks a rule, does not make him a liability, if he accepts his punishment, is contrite and continues to contribute to the team.
> 
> The ones you hate are the ones who think they are above it all.
> 
> Doc, I would not cast any stones these days if I were you.




I would not worry.  You guys dont need Thomas.  He was not a starter...   

If he cant hack it.   Kick him off the team...

Im getting this UGA thing down pat...


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 19, 2011)

No doubt about it Crowell needs to wise up. His facebook is nasty. I have to agre with sugar hill if he dont get with program he will be sent packing. He's acting like 99.9% of the kids that grew up in his neighborhood. The sad part about it is most of these kids would be just as happy hanging on the corner than getting a college education. While I still hope he is our saviour at TB. He needs to mature and quit trying to impress everybody on FB or twitter.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 19, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I would not worry.  You guys dont need Thomas.  He was not a starter...
> 
> If he cant hack it.   Kick him off the team...
> 
> Im getting this UGA thing down pat...



Should we be tearing our hair over the one game abscence of a 5'7'' running back that has had very little impact thus far?

If a player does not do what he is supposed to do and acts as if he is bigger than the the team should it just be ignored becaue "he's a baller yo!!"?

I know, we can get Rodney Garner to wave a towel around, act as if he is a player himself, encourage them to act like thugs, and generally just let them all run wild.

We can ignore it when they act like fools because the ends justify the means and players want to show their personalities and discipline is an antiquated notion for old white people.

I don't have the "all in" thing down yet but I'm working on it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 19, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> You would think he play nice after what happened to GT. The NCAA will silence him soon enough!!



We are the ones that don't get it.  Lets get "all in."


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 19, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> We are the ones that don't get it.  Lets get "all in."



I tried to edit my post and my computer went nuts. Glad you quoted so he could read that.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 19, 2011)

You know it amazes me how some people on this forum stalk other teams. Their post UGA info before we see it!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 19, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> You know it amazes me how some people on this forum stalk other teams. Their post UGA info before we see it!



Yeah there are a few here that missed their calling as UGA bloggers and beat writers.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 19, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> You know it amazes me how some people on this forum stalk other teams. Their post UGA info before we see it!



You guys are a joke.  You guys are on every single Auburn "beat down" thread like flies on crap.    You can dish it out but you can not take it.   Hysterical.


Everytime a player gets in trouble its one or two responses.  

If he is a starter, "He didnt do it.  The punishment is too harsh" bla bla bla

If its not a "important" player, then we dont need him.  He is a thug.  Kick him off the team if he cant handle it.  bla bla bla.  

Then the ending is always the same.  Auburn cheated, bla bla bla.  



SGD, what does it matter how big Thomas is or if he will be a starter.  He is a member of your "team" isnt he?   And do we even know what he did to get suspended?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 19, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> Doc, I would not cast any stones these days if I were you.



I did not cast any stones.  I said it was funny because it was ironic, which it is.

As far as GT, it's not proven that any of our players did anything wrong.

You guys better be careful with Jarvs Jones, though.  Right now the NCAA is telling you he's eligible.  That's what they told us about our players too.  Then a year and a half later they are making us vacate a championship game because the guys they said were eligible, they're now saying were ineligible.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 19, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Then a year and a half later they are making us vacate a championship game .




I think they are safe...


----------



## DSGB (Jul 19, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> He's acting like 99.9% of the kids that grew up in his neighborhood. The sad part about it is most of these kids would be just as happy hanging on the corner than getting a college education.



Very true. I was hoping he didn't have the same mentality that the majority of kids from George Washington Carver High School do. 

I haven't seen his FB page, but hopefully he will wise up before he's added to that list LanierSpots posted.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 19, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> You guys are a joke.  You guys are on every single Auburn "beat down" thread like flies on crap.    You can dish it out but you can not take it.   Hysterical.
> 
> 
> Everytime a player gets in trouble its one or two responses.
> ...


I want you to find where I have said anytihng like that. Good luck. I still think Auburn cheated and will never say any other wise. I hate your team, and you hate mine. You will probably never hear anything about Auburn from me that is good. I hate your team!!!! I love UGA!!! There maybe you can understand that. You act like that your entitled to post as you please and when someone post anything about your beloved team you get your panties in a wad! I dont care what you think! There are alot of people on this forum that hate your team! Looks like your the joke!


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 19, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I want you to find where I have said anytihng like that. Good luck. I still think Auburn cheated and will never say any other wise. I hate your team, and you hate mine. You will probably never hear anything about Auburn from me that is good. I hate your team!!!! I love UGA!!! There maybe you can understand that. You act like that your entitled to post as you please and when someone post anything about your beloved team you get your panties in a wad! I dont care what you think! There are alot of people on this forum that hate your team! Looks like your the joke!




No, I dont hate Georgia at all.  You are incorrect.    I dont hate any team.  Its just college football.  Nothing more.

And when Aj got suspended last year, this place was up in arms because of the suspension.   If it would have been a 4th stringer, you would have gotten the typical response.   We dont need him.

Im glad Auburn is in your head bro...   Makes it that much better.  


Dont be so mad.  Its just college football..


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 19, 2011)

ok, I've been out of the loop for a few days,...what hs Crowell done?


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 19, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> ok, I've been out of the loop for a few days,...what hs Crowell done?



Nothing yet.  Some are stalking his facebook page and it seems he is not a choir boy on there.


----------



## DSGB (Jul 19, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> And when Aj got suspended last year, this place was up in arms because of the suspension.   If it would have been a 4th stringer, you would have gotten the typical response.   We dont need him.



Doesn't every fan base do that? 

Besides, Ealy and King were starters, and there were plenty of the same comments about them leaving.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 19, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> No, I dont hate Georgia at all.  You are incorrect.    I dont hate any team.  Its just college football.  Nothing more.
> 
> And when Aj got suspended last year, this place was up in arms because of the suspension.   If it would have been a 4th stringer, you would have gotten the typical response.   We dont need him.
> 
> ...


Well I can promise you that Auburn is not in my head. But thats exactly what I was talking about. Just the fact that they won the NC doesnt make me have to love them. It's your team, and I could care less. You are right it's college fb. Now just remember not everyone around here likes your team. Sorry that just how it is.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 19, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Now just remember not everyone around here likes your team. Sorry that just how it is.



Its a UGA board.  That should be the case.  I promise you that the majority of the guys on the Auburn, Florida, tenn, tech, USCe, etc do not love UGA.   

Very obvious.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 19, 2011)

DSGB said:


> Doesn't every fan base do that?
> 
> Besides, Ealy and King were starters, and there were plenty of the same comments about them leaving.



To a certain extent but it is amazing how people tend to throw players under the bus before they even know the circumstances.  Some are obvious but others, not so much.  

Its always nice to know the circumstances before flaming players.  Just my opinion.   

And I dont think it should matter if a player is a starter or not.  If you support a team, you support all the team.   Not just the ones that you think will "make a difference"

But that is only my opinion.  Which is really what these message boards are for.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 19, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Its a UGA board.  That should be the case.  I promise you that the majority of the guys on the Auburn, Florida, tenn, tech, USCe, etc do not love UGA.
> 
> Very obvious.



Their not supposed to. See. They are fans their teams! I think your getting it! This is woody's not a UGA board. This forum just happens to based in Ga.!! I


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 19, 2011)

One of yall mutt fans needs to teach your star RB how to not show his facebook wall to strangers so we don't have to talk about this anymore.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 19, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> One of yall mutt fans needs to teach your star RB how to not show his facebook wall to strangers so we don't have to talk about this anymore.



 I think he wants everybody to see it!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 19, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> You guys are a joke.  You guys are on every single Auburn "beat down" thread like flies on crap.    You can dish it out but you can not take it.   Hysterical.
> 
> 
> Everytime a player gets in trouble its one or two responses.
> ...



Spots you are regular as clockwork buddy.

Please stop with the "you can dish it out but can't take it" stuff.  What are you talking about?  What constitutes "taking it" in your mind?  How is anybody not "taking it"?  

You posted a bunch of links about UGA players getting in trouble and said some things about it.  We responded in kind.  You respond by getting agitated and telling us that we are all "a joke" and that we can not "take it."

Seems hypocritical to me.  If you were on the outside looking in, who would look more sensitive and like a joke?  Just sayin.  

It really seems like you want to say whatever you want but nobody is supposed to say anything that you don't like.

Please provide a link where I said either of those two things with the exception of thinking A.J.'s suspension was a bit excessive.

Your responses are equally predictable.  Anybody who says something you don't like "be hatin", they are a joke, they can't take it etc.


Carlton Thomas is 5'7'' and weighs somewhere around 165lbs.  He could be a weapon if used correctly.  We have not figured out how to use him in three seasons and have tried to run him between the tackles.  That doesn't work real well.  if we lose to Boise State, it will not be because he didn't play.  I like Carlton just fine.  I like all of our players.  But that just is what it is.

And even though I like all of our players and support our entire team, to me that does not mean that I have to blindly support every thing they do no matter how badly they may behave.  I know you do not understand that.  But some of us do not simply accept everything that our players do just because they play for a team we love.  When some of you guys say "all in" you aren't joking.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 19, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> And even though I like all of our players and support our entire team, to me that does not mean that I have to blindly support every thing they do no matter how badly they may behave.  I know you do not understand that.  But some of us do not simply accept everything that our players do just because they play for a team we love.  When some of you guys say "all in" you aren't joking.



Do you know what he did?   Did it matter since he was only 5-7 and not a starter?   

Maybe your moto should be, "All in, as long as your a starter"


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 19, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I think they are safe...


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 19, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Well I can promise you that Auburn is not in my head. But thats exactly what I was talking about. Just the fact that they won the NC doesnt make me have to love them. It's your team, and I could care less. You are right it's college fb. Now just remember not everyone around here likes your team. Sorry that just how it is.



I love Auburn !! Especially when they play the mutts.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 19, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> I love Auburn !! Especially when they play the mutts.



I'm sure spots will sleep better tonight knowing that YOU love his team!!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 19, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Do you know what he did?   Did it matter since he was only 5-7 and not a starter?
> 
> Maybe your moto should be, "All in, as long as your a starter"



Lanier you're better than this.  Now you are just being obtuse because you are agravated.

My support of UGA football and the team pretty tough to question if you have been on this forum even a few days.

You know that.  I did not say that Carlton should be sent packing.   

I made the very reasonable statement that a player that size not being utilized properly is not going to make or break us.

If you want to believe that not having him is a huge deal I'm ok with that.

But you look just silly trying to question my loyalty.  

And you have the nerve to tell other people that they can not take it.

Don't have much perspective do we?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 19, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I'm sure spots will sleep better tonight knowing that YOU love his team!!!!



this should tell Lanier something when he has liljoey cheering him on.

When liljoe approves your message that should make you take a step back.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 19, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Do you know what he did?   Did it matter since he was only 5-7 and not a starter?
> 
> Maybe your moto should be, "All in, as long as your a starter"



Missed this part.  No I don't.  I don't think it was anything too bad.  

But I'm sure you don't think he should be suspended no matter what he did.

I'm never "all in" because I'm not going to just blindly ok everything these guys do.  If you screw up you should pay for it.  Novel concept I know.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 19, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Missed this part.  No I don't.  I don't think it was anything too bad.
> 
> But I'm sure you don't think he should be suspended no matter what he did.



Your really off base and reaching.  My question was, Did you have any idea what he did before making this comment.

"Not good. Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh not goooooooooooood. The sky is falling. Oh woe is us.

Sorry but this doesn't bother me. Carlton Thomas was not going to be the difference in whether or not we won this game."

Meaning that you could care less that a player was being suspended for a game because he would not keep you from winning.  Winning!!!!

As far as me not wanting a player kicked off, no matter what he did, you are not paying attention.  Eric Smith was kicked off our team this off season and I was happy it happened.  Eric would be our most senior player on offense and one of our most important players.  But he has a very checkered past and I do not want him to be a part of our team this year.  And he could really help us.   

I have a feeling before the season starts that Eric will be back on our team.  Just a feeling.  And no matter how much he helps us, I will not be a fan of it...

My point is, I don't really think you care what the players on UGA do, as long as it does not keep you from winning.  Last year, you guys loved Ealy.  Once Crowell was picked up, you could care less what happened to Ealy...   

I guess you guys are so use to players getting kicked off the team, you are immune to it.   





__________________


----------



## Crimson (Jul 19, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> ok, I've been out of the loop for a few days,...what hs Crowell done?



Acting like a complete idiot on Facebook for the entire world to see.  Shooting birds, looks stoned out of his mind, etc, etc, etc.  

This is all after he said he shut down his Facebook page.  I can not believe that UGA lets this go on it is bad.  

I think this kid is going to get blown up the first two games.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 19, 2011)

Crimson said:


> I think this kid is going to get blown up the first two games.



You had better duck !!!!!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 19, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> this should tell Lanier something when he has liljoey cheering him on.
> 
> When liljoe approves your message that should make you take a step back.



Truth hurts, huh !


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 19, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> this should tell Lanier something when he has liljoey cheering him on.
> 
> When liljoe approves your message that should make you take a step back.


I'm sure that wasnt his intent. Most Gt fans cringe when he post. But it looks like he has at least one supporter. Who would have thought that liljoey would love Auburn too. I love it!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 19, 2011)

This post is the one I'd be worried about on Crowell's wall:

"college got me stressinn..tired to be fr!"


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 19, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Your really off base and reaching.  My question was, Did you have any idea what he did before making this comment.
> 
> "Not good. Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh not goooooooooooood. The sky is falling. Oh woe is us.
> 
> ...



I do not care what you think.  You are wrong.  I love my team.  I want to see all of our players do well.  But if they do something that warrants suspension, I want them to pay for it.

As for the other part.  If you were injected with truth serum, or somebody gave you a glass of prune juice, you would admit that your reason for posting that stuff about him being out and people missing games etc was to try to be annoying.  Which was why I responded as I did.  Anybody who is the least bit intuitive would know that from the over the top nature of the post.  I think you knew it too, it just made you mad.

As far as your accusation that I think of our players as circus animals that should be cast aside whenever they are no longer useful, you're wrong.  So think whatever you want.

It cracks me up that a guy who will defend anything and everything his team does because winning is all that matters would try to cast aspursions on my character.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 19, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Truth hurts, huh !



it sure does.  How many times has Tech beaten UGA in the last ten years?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 19, 2011)

Crimson said:


> Acting like a complete idiot on Facebook for the entire world to see.  Shooting birds, looks stoned out of his mind, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> This is all after he said he shut down his Facebook page.  I can not believe that UGA lets this go on it is bad.
> 
> ...


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 19, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> it sure does.  How many times has Tech beaten UGA in the last ten years?



Tide is turning !  Oh, how many  National Championships y'all won !


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 19, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Tide is turning !



yeah it sure is.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 19, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> This post is the one I'd be worried about on Crowell's wall:
> 
> "college got me stressinn..tired to be fr!"



I'm know alot of kids that are stressinn when they leave momma, and start college. It's a major change in their lives. What has me worried is all the other junk on his fb page!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 19, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Crimson said:
> 
> 
> > Acting like a complete idiot on Facebook for the entire world to see.  Shooting birds, looks stoned out of his mind, etc, etc, etc.
> ...



This guy is going to make or break UGA's season, especially without Ealy and King.  Based on his self portrayed maturity, I'm not sure he is ready to do that.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 19, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Tide is turning !  Oh, how many  National Championships y'all won !



Priceless!!!!!! Dont forget not to count yalls 2009 ACC Championship!!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 19, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> This guy is going to make or break UGA's season, especially without Ealy and King.  Based on his self portrayed maturity, I'm not sure he is ready to do that.



I think you might be right.  I was talking about Thomas not making or breaking it.  We haven't figured out how to utilize him so far.  I have no reason to think that Bobo will suddenly figure it out.

Makes me a cold blooded callous fan in lanierSpots's eyes.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 19, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Priceless!!!!!! Dont forget not to count yalls 2009 ACC Championship!!!!



Ouch.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 19, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Ouch.



He forced my hand!!!!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 19, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I think you might be right.  I was talking about Thomas not making or breaking it.  We haven't figured out how to utilize him so far.  I have no reason to think that Bobo will suddenly figure it out.
> 
> Makes me a cold blooded callous fan in lanierSpots's eyes.



I'm sure Booboo is planning to air it out most of the game !


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 19, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I think you might be right.  I was talking about Thomas not making or breaking it.  We haven't figured out how to utilize him so far.  I have no reason to think that Bobo will suddenly figure it out.
> 
> Makes me a cold blooded callous fan in lanierSpots's eyes.



Thomas not being available on the opener only puts more mental pressure on Crowell, I agree that Thomas probably woudn't have been a game changer.  I bet Richt wouldn't mind having one guy with playing time available though.  Who knows what Crowell will do however  like I said before I'm suprised his FB page is still up and public.  Nonetheless it is a reality and shows what you are dealing with but it doesn't mean the kid isn't going to run over everyone


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 19, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> I'm sure Booboo is planning to air it out most of the game !



Only if the run is working.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 19, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Thomas not being available on the opener only puts more mental pressure on Crowell, I agree that Thomas probably woudn't have been a game changer.  I bet Richt wouldn't mind having one guy with playing time available though.  Who knows what Crowell will do however  like I said before I'm suprised his FB page is still up and public.  Nonetheless it is a reality and shows what you are dealing with but it doesn't mean the kid isn't going to run over everyone



Yeah I'm concerned.  I don't know why it was such a big deal that I didn't think CT being out meant we would lose.  You would think I had flung a rock at Jesus.  Spotty has anger issues though.

Samuel moving back to RB is an idea that is slowly growing on me.  I don't have a lot faith that he will tear it up but I know he can block and knows the offense so there's that.

CT would be great in the slot but we have never even tried it.

I hope Crowell is ready because it's going to be ready for him.  Some of these guys really, really want him to suck and he might.  But he might not.


----------



## nickel back (Jul 19, 2011)

Crowell,what he is 19 maybe,he is going to still act out some,give him just a little time to adjust to what is going on....and if he does not,thats when I will say ok he needs to grow up.....


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 19, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> .  Spotty has anger issues though.
> 
> .



Bra, Im not mad at all.  LOL.  Why you think that is beyond me.  Im very happy most of the time.   

You seem to be the one upset.


----------



## DeepweR (Jul 19, 2011)

i could care less about this arguement, but if Ryan will take me fishn` i'll b a auburn fan


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 19, 2011)

deep'we R said:


> i could care less about this arguement, but if Ryan will take me fishn` i'll b a auburn fan




You cant be on my side around here.  That is not allowed..


Let me give you a quick run down

We hate Auburn

Auburn cheats

Auburn is dirty

We dont need em if there are not starters.


Just live by those rules and you will be cool.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 19, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> You cant be on my side around here.  That is not allowed..
> 
> 
> Let me give you a quick run down
> ...



Didn't we vote you president for a while?  It can't be that bad...


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 19, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Didn't we vote you president for a while?  It can't be that bad...




Once Fairley speared Murray, I was impeached.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 19, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Bra, Im not mad at all.  LOL.  Why you think that is beyond me.  Im very happy most of the time.
> 
> You seem to be the one upset.



Well that's good.



Just be honest.  You posted that because you took some measure of joy in hoping that it would worry the UGA fans.  When CT's abscence didn't concern me then we got these wild accusations of yours.  I spoiled your fun is what it boils down to.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 19, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> You cant be on my side around here.  That is not allowed..
> 
> 
> Let me give you a quick run down
> ...



playing the victim card...feeling sorry for people over suspensions...you had probably better stay clear of the PF.  bleeding hearts don't last long there.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jul 19, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> You cant be on my side around here.  That is not allowed..
> 
> 
> Let me give you a quick run down
> ...



Forgot one

(Edit: Some ) Aubies are...


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 19, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> Forgot one
> 
> (Edit: Some ) Aubies are...




I agree.  Some are.   


I agree also that some USC qb's are legendary..


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 19, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Well that's good.
> 
> 
> 
> Just be honest.  You posted that because you took some measure of joy in hoping that it would worry the UGA fans.



No, I posted it because it was very ironic that the Original Poster was putting him on a pedestal.    

"He and Samuel are team players and all they want to do is see their team win. I hope that Crowell will listen and watch those kids, and if were lucky he will and will let their character rub off on him"


But I would not expect you to just laugh it off


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 19, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> No, I posted it because it was very ironic that the Original Poster was putting him on a pedestal.
> 
> "He and Samuel are team players and all they want to do is see their team win. I hope that Crowell will listen and watch those kids, and if were lucky he will and will let their character rub off on him"
> 
> ...


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 19, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> LanierSpots said:
> 
> 
> > But I would not expect you to just laugh it off[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## DSGB (Jul 19, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> To a certain extent but it is amazing how people tend to throw players under the bus before they even know the circumstances.  Some are obvious but others, not so much.
> 
> Its always nice to know the circumstances before flaming players.  Just my opinion.





LanierSpots said:


> Do you know what he did?





LanierSpots said:


> I posted it because it was very ironic that the Original Poster was putting him on a pedestal.



You seem to be contradicting yourself.....


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Its not the loss of King, or Ealey, or Thomas that anyone should be worried about.

It is the loss of ALL 3 of them.  Not one of them was a superb enough player to be THE game changer, IMO.  All capable of having good games, but not toting a team for a season.

But the whole point is that they are now ALL gone and that would worry any fan of any team.

Plus, MudSuckers post about being a team player was funny.  And his spelling of prima donna (its Italian.)

Stay calm and carry on!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 19, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> South GA Dawg said:
> 
> 
> > You may not want to admit it but I have a pretty good sense of humor about the Auburn situation.  I post plenty of funny stuff about us myself.
> ...


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 19, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Its not the loss of King, or Ealey, or Thomas that anyone should be worried about.
> 
> It is the loss of ALL 3 of them.  Not one of them was a superb enough player to be THE game changer, IMO.  All capable of having good games, but not toting a team for a season.
> 
> ...



Yep.  That's exactly right.  My point was that based purely on production, losing Thomas mattered the least.  

It was like getting shot with a water gun after you've been thrown in a pool.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 19, 2011)

DSGB said:


> You seem to be contradicting yourself.....




No, my original intention was the irony of it.   But as things usually do, they evolve..   

I have always been puzzled how some UGA fans are so ready to throw players out when they dont feel they need them.  SGD is not the only one.    

I was shocked when Crowell was picked up how nobody else mattered.  

But maybe it is just how I am looking at it.   


We only need you till we get someone better.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 19, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> No, my original intention was the irony of it.   But as things usually do, they evolve..
> 
> I have always been puzzled how some UGA fans are so ready to throw players out when they dont feel they need them.  SGD is not the only one.    I was shocked when Crowell was picked up how nobody else mattered.
> 
> ...


----------



## DSGB (Jul 19, 2011)

I think it boils down to the fact that these guys (Ealy and King) had many chances to get their act together and they failed time and time again. Most had grown tired of their act and having a player with the potential of Crowell made it easier to see them go. I can understand how you would see it the way you do.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 19, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> LanierSpots said:
> 
> 
> > No, my original intention was the irony of it.   But as things usually do, they evolve..
> ...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 19, 2011)

DSGB said:


> I think it boils down to the fact that these guys (Ealy and King) had many chances to get their act together and they failed time and time again. Most had grown tired of their act and having a player with the potential of Crowell made it easier to see them go. I can understand how you would see it the way you do.



Maybe thats who Crowell is giving the finger to on Facebook, Ealy and King!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 19, 2011)

I still hate Auburn spots. Sorry you still havent convinced anyone but liljoey.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 19, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I still hate *Auburn spots*. Sorry you still havent convinced anyone but liljoey.



What is an Auburn spots ?      Will it come out in the wash ?  Is it contagious ?


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 19, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> What is an Auburn spots ?



Surely you could think of something better than that liljoey? Are you that low on material?


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jul 19, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I agree.  Some are.
> 
> 
> I agree also that some USC qb's are legendary..




What can I say...our version of "all in" means something totally different.


----------



## LittleHolder (Jul 19, 2011)

Joey LOVES UGA threads.  He is all over them.  Bring up a GT thread, and he rarely posts.  Some women supposedly have p**** envy.  Maybe he has that and football team envy.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 19, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> What can I say...our version of "all in" means something totally different.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 19, 2011)

LittleHolder said:


> Joey LOVES UGA threads.  He is all over them.  Bring up a GT thread, and he rarely posts.  Some women supposedly have p**** envy.  Maybe he has that and football team envy.



I think he still trying to get over the loss of their 2009 ACC championship. That was all he had, because they loss to UGA that year  too. Then the NCAA came and took that from him. I would say that he will be like a tic on all UGA threads for the next few weeks.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 19, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I think he still trying to get over the loss of their 2009 ACC championship. That was all he had, because they loss to UGA that year  too. Then the NCAA came and took that from him. I would say that he will be like a tic on all UGA threads for the next few weeks.



For liljoey, that win over UGA back in 2008 gets him through thee night.

Wasn't that an old country song?  Help Me Make it Through the Night?  Somebody link liljoey up with that.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 19, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> For liljoey, that win over UGA back in 2008 gets him through thee night.
> 
> Wasn't that an old country song?  Help Me Make it Through the Night?  Somebody link liljoey up with that.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 19, 2011)

One of the pics of Crowell shows him with a guy named cootie harrow and some other guy all flashing gang symbols in the mirror.  Is he also a high character dream team recruit?


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 19, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> For liljoey, that win over UGA back in 2008 gets him through thee night.
> 
> Wasn't that an old country song?  Help Me Make it Through the Night?  Somebody link liljoey up with that.



Frustrated ugay fans. I'd be upset too if my football program was burning money for bad recruits. Maybe y'all should have kept Donnon. At least he could recruit !  Solution ! - Start getting some pointers from Auburn, Bama, Florida, & LSU. They know how to get it DONE. Oh, USCe might help with running back selections !!  Just a thought !!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 19, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> One of the pics of Crowell shows him with a guy named cootie harrow and some other guy all flashing gang symbols in the mirror.  Is he also a high character dream team recruit?



Nitram, I say this as a friend, get over the dream team buddy.

That one is in the books.  You would probably be better served supporting Tech than hoping for the worst for UGA.

I think you'll be a lot happier.

Have a beer.  Go shoot some 8 ball.  Stop agaonizing over the dream team.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 19, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> One of the pics of Crowell shows him with a guy named cootie harrow and some other guy all flashing gang symbols in the mirror.  Is he also a high character dream team recruit?



If his name is cootie wouldnt you think he was high charcter?  2009 was agreat year!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 19, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Frustrated ugay fans. I'd be upset too if my football program was burning money for bad recruits. Maybe y'all should have kept Donnon. At least he could recruit !  Solution ! - Start getting some pointers from Auburn, Bama, Florida, & LSU. They know how to get it DONE. Oh, USCe might help with running back selections !!  Just a thought !!!



Your team has beaten mine once in ten years.  

And thee "bad recruits" are better than your good ones.

Nothing you can do about it.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 19, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Frustrated ugay fans. I'd be upset too if my football program was burning money for bad recruits. Maybe y'all should have kept Donnon. At least he could recruit !  Solution ! - Start getting some pointers from Auburn, Bama, Florida, & LSU. They know how to get it DONE. Oh, USCe might help with running back selections !!  Just a thought !!!



I would take that from one of their fans a little better. At least they know what winning is like against UGA!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 19, 2011)

brownceluse said:


>



yeah!!  That;s the stuff.

There you go liljoey.

I hope it's a peaceful night in lilburn.  Just listen to this and play with your Ewak village.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 19, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Nitram, I say this a friend, get over the dream team buddy.
> 
> That one is in the books.  You would probably be better served supporting Tech than hoping for the worst for UGA.
> 
> ...



Based on you and celuse's spelling tonight I'd say you boys already got the party started! 

I just remember someone explaining the high moral character of this class.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 19, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Based on you and celuse's spelling tonight I'd say you boys already got the party started!
> 
> I just remember someone explaining the high moral character of this class.



Not matter how you turn it. Yall are the cheaters right now. At least Auburn got a NC out of it!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 19, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Based on you and celuse's spelling tonight I'd say you boys already got the party started!
> 
> I just remember someone explaining the high moral character of this class.



Yes sir.  I still spell better than ginhouse when he is sober as a judge.

And you really should just let it go man.  That is mighty high handed talk for a man whose team just got stripped of their ACC title.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 19, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yes sir.  I still spell better than ginhouse when he is sober as a judge.
> 
> And you really should just let it go man.  That is mighty high handed talk for a man whose team just got stripped of their ACC title.



Thats a awful low blow to say that about a team other then your own! You should love every team, even if it's your teams biggest rival!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 19, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Thats a awful low blow to say that about a team other then your own! You should love every team, even if it's your teams biggest rival!!



I know.  I always be hatin son.  I gots to get up offa dat haterade.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 19, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I know.  I always be hatin son.  I gots to get up offa dat haterade.



Maybe I should play one of joey's favorite singers. Maybe then all the hatin will stop!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 19, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yes sir.  I still spell better than ginhouse when he is sober as a judge.
> 
> And you really should just let it go man.  That is mighty high handed talk for a man whose team just got stripped of their ACC title.



I'm not going to lose any sleep over anything the NCAA says.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 19, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Not matter how you turn it. Yall are the cheaters right now. At least Auburn got a NC out of it!



No matter what the NCAA says, we did not cheat at anything.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 19, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'm not going to lose any sleep over anything the NCAA says.



You can't.  UGA and the dream team occupy that space.  The NCAA will have to get in line.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 19, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Maybe I should play one of joey's favorite singers. Maybe then all the hatin will stop!



You don't mean joey has bieber fever?


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 19, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> No matter what the NCAA says, we did not cheat at anything.



No pun intended toward you Doc


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 19, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> You can't.  UGA and the dream team occupies that space.  The NCAA will have to get in line.



Have you ever lost sleep over a college game you didn't participate in?  (other then celebrating victories...)


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 19, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> You don't mean joey has bieber fever?



Among other things..........


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 19, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Have you ever lost sleep over a college game you didn't participate in?  (other then celebrating victories...)



...sort of.

UGA/Florida.  2009.  Lots of friends, lots of beer, deer tender loin, low country boil, and the girls were all dressed up for Halloween.  We UGA fans got busy making ourselves feel better about another loss to UF.  My UF buddies wanted to prove what good sports they were.  Never went to sleep that night.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 19, 2011)

Come on boys I know we can get this to page 4!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 19, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> ...sort of.
> 
> UGA/Florida.  2009.  Lots of friends, lots of beer, deer tender loin, low country boil, and the girls were all dressed up for Halloween.  We UGA fans got busy making ourselves feel better about another loss to UF.  My UF buddies wanted to prove what good sports they were.  Never went to sleep that night.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 19, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Come on boys I know we can get this to page 4!



Love the sig line Jeff.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 19, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Love the sig line Jeff.



Thanks man


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 19, 2011)

DSGB said:


> I think it boils down to the fact that these guys (Ealy and King) had many chances to get their act together and they failed time and time again. Most had grown tired of their act and having a player with the potential of Crowell made it easier to see them go. I can understand how you would see it the way you do.



100% correct. Spots will have to forgive us for not having a broken heart over two guys that have been cancers since they arrived on campus. As far as Thomas, I think most fans like him and he probably just made a childish mistake. At the very core of UGA's issues is the fact that there has been a certain element on the team over the last few seasons who wanted to do things their way on and off the field. By most accounts the staff recognised this and told these guys to ship up or ship out and thus far, several have shipped out. Does it make us devious fans for saying good riddance to guys who were dragging the entire program down? Should we support the Dowtin's and Ealy's of the team even if it is to the detriment to the other 70+ guys who are trying to do it right? I say that the answer is a resounding NO!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 19, 2011)

greene_dawg said:


> 100% correct. Spots will have to forgive us for not having a broken heart over two guys that have been cancers since they arrived on campus. As far as Thomas, I think most fans like him and he probably just made a childish mistake. At the very core of UGA's issues is the fact that there has been a certain element on the team over the last few seasons who wanted to do things their way on and off the field. By most accounts the staff recognised this and told these guys to ship up or ship out and thus far, several have shipped out. Does it make us devious fans for saying good riddance to guys who were dragging the entire program down? Should we support the Dowtin's and Ealy's of the team even if it is to the detriment to the other 70+ guys who are trying to do it right? I say that the answer is a resounding NO!!!



Well said!


----------



## Crimson (Jul 19, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> You had better duck !!!!!



Ha, ha!!!  Not while you are stirring the pot.  

I have to admit, I am obsessed with this kids facebook page.  I am having so much fun bugging my dawg friends with the moronic things this kid is doing and saying.  I almost feel sorry for them, but then I don't.   It is driving them nuts.    

Did you see todays post?  It makes less sense than anything so far.   Why in the world doesn't the coaching staff make him take down his page?  It makes zero sense to me.

I think that his contribution to the success of Georgia's season has been overblown anyway.  UGA has the makings of a lights out defense and that Ray Drew kid is the real deal and a great kid on top of it.   IMO, he is the incoming freshman I think will make the most impact.  Plus all the JUCO's.   

college got me stressin- im tired of being a fr!  sorry i can't help it.


----------



## gin house (Jul 19, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yes sir.  I still spell better than ginhouse when he is sober as a judge.
> 
> And you really should just let it go man.  That is mighty high handed talk for a man whose team just got stripped of their ACC title.



  You dont check your spelling as much as you do mine  Mine isnt from not knowing, its from trying too fast.  But...If you like to proofread and spellcheck your sentences go right ahead


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 19, 2011)

gin house said:


> You dont check your spelling as much as you do mine  Mine isnt from not knowing, its from trying too fast.  But...If you like to proofread and spellcheck your sentences go right ahead



You're a special boy.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 19, 2011)

Crimson said:


> Ha, ha!!!  Not while you are stirring the pot.
> 
> I have to admit, I am obsessed with this kids facebook page.  I am having so much fun bugging my dawg friends with the moronic things this kid is doing and saying.  I almost feel sorry for them, but then I don't.   It is driving them nuts.
> 
> ...



I'm sure the fact that he chose not to come to Alabama has nothing to do with this.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 19, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I'm sure the fact that he chose not to come to Alabama has nothing to do with this.



UGA was the only school recruiting him! You know that!!


----------



## Crimson (Jul 20, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I'm sure the fact that he chose not to come to Alabama has nothing to do with this.



Actually no, Ray Drew chose not to go to Alabama also and you don't hear me making fun of this kid, actually quite the opposite.

I wish we would have gotten him and I would guarantee you wouldn't see this kind of nonsense on facebook.  

Our Coach cusses and gets mad doesn't go on mission trips, I don't think he even goes to church, but media, be it social or what not, is closely monitored.  Not to say that anything is 100%, but this wouldn't fly

It is just too good of ammo not to use.  I've had to listen to Mike Price jokes, Shula (ugh), losing to ULM, what a scum bag Saban is and that he is never going to win blah, blah, blah.

Auburn has to listen to how they cheat and all that, etc, etc, etc.

What goes around comes around.

But get this clear, making fun of this guy and the situation has nothing to do with he came to Alabama or not.  1 player does not a team make.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 20, 2011)

Crimson said:


> Actually no, Ray Drew chose not to go to Alabama also and you don't hear me making fun of this kid, actually quite the opposite.
> 
> I wish we would have gotten him and I would guarantee you wouldn't see this kind of nonsense on facebook.
> 
> ...



Good enough.  At least you are man enough to admit that that is what you are doing.

BTW, I personally do not care what you think about IC or any of our other guys.

Some of the same ones that are quick to get offended over anybody saying anything about their players are having a good old time with this.

Oh well.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 20, 2011)

The title of this thread does not do it justice. I never even looked at it until this morning and what a gem it has turned out to be. Nothing better than seeing the dawgs finest and  AU's most loyal go at it. Then you have a techy (which some refer to as the village idiot) jump in to back the AU boog, Priceless. Now that I know that the content of this thread has nothing really to do with the title, I guess I can say I am "All In".


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 20, 2011)

fairhope said:


> The title of this thread does not do it justice. I never even looked at it until this morning and what a gem it has turned out to be. Nothing better than seeing the dawgs finest and  AU's most loyal go at it. Then you have a techy (which some refer to as the village idiot) jump in to back the AU boog, Priceless. Now that I know that the content of this thread has nothing really to do with the title, I guess I can say I am "All In".



The timing of a mutt fan starting a thread about how to better use this player hours before it comes out that he is suspended is priceless.


----------



## Wingmaster870 (Jul 20, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'm not going to lose any sleep over anything the NCAA says.



Speaking of losing sleep...we all know what is really haunting your dreams...  Knowing that he'll have nearly a full season under his belt when he rolls into Atlanta this November.  Kinda brings back memories of '09 don't it Frenchy.  He even looks like Ealey..just "dreaded up"!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 20, 2011)

Wingmaster870 said:


> Speaking of losing sleep...we all know what is really haunting your dreams...  Knowing that he'll have nearly a full season under his belt when he rolls into Atlanta this November.  Kinda brings back memories of '09 don't it Frenchy.  He even looks like Ealey..just "dreaded up"!!!



Hahaha...if this guy makes it to November I'll be impressed.


----------



## Wingmaster870 (Jul 20, 2011)

he just looks tired from all the mat drills....


----------



## riprap (Jul 20, 2011)

Crimson said:


> Actually no, Ray Drew chose not to go to Alabama also and you don't hear me making fun of this kid, actually quite the opposite.
> 
> I wish we would have gotten him and I would guarantee you wouldn't see this kind of nonsense on facebook.
> 
> ...



I can also guarantee you would not see this garbage from an Alabama student. That would require knowing how to turn on a computer.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 20, 2011)

riprap said:


> I can also guarantee you would not see this garbage from an Alabama student. That would require knowing how to turn on a computer.


Dang Rap, you're starting to sound like Ol Red


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 20, 2011)

fairhope said:


> The title of this thread does not do it justice. I never even looked at it until this morning and what a gem it has turned out to be. Nothing better than seeing the dawgs finest and  AU's most loyal go at it. Then you have a techy (which some refer to as the *village idiot*) jump in to back the AU boog, Priceless. Now that I know that the content of this thread has nothing really to do with the title, I guess I can say I am "All In".



Very interesting.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 20, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Very interesting.



More like stating the obvious.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 20, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> More like stating the obvious.



Gee dawg, when I grow up, I want to be just like you.


----------



## riprap (Jul 20, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Dang Rap, you're starting to sound like Ol Red



I don't think I have ever seen him on here. He must be a pretty good guy.

I do have red hair, neck and burn easy.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 20, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> The timing of a mutt fan starting a thread about how to better use this player hours before it comes out that he is suspended is priceless.



The timeing of you jumping in is whats priceless!! Like i've said 2009 was a great year! What will be even better is when we see your lb's running away fron IC like they did King and Ealey!


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 20, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Good enough.  At least you are man enough to admit that that is what you are doing.
> 
> BTW, I personally do not care what you think about IC or any of our other guys.
> 
> ...



You still mad?


You miss me today?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 20, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> You still mad?
> 
> 
> You miss me today?



I had to be mad to begin with in order to still be mad.

Don't confuse someone telling you that you are wrong with them being mad.

No I didn't miss you.  Nothing personal.  Apparently you got your signals crossed about me.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 20, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I had to be mad to begin with in order to still be mad.
> 
> Don't confuse someone telling you that you are wrong with them being mad.
> 
> No I didn't miss you.  Nothing personal.  Apparently you got your signals crossed about me.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 20, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I had to be mad to begin with in order to still be mad.
> 
> Don't confuse someone telling you that you are wrong with them being mad.
> 
> No I didn't miss you.  Nothing personal.  Apparently you got your signals crossed about me.





You know you missed me man.  Its Ok.   You can say it.  

I still think you was mad.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 20, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I had to be mad to begin with in order to still be mad.
> 
> Don't confuse someone telling you that you are wrong with them being mad.
> 
> No I didn't miss you.  Nothing personal.  Apparently you got your signals crossed about me.


Great point. Never asume anything.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 20, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> You know you missed me man.  Its Ok.   You can say it.
> 
> I still think you was mad.



It doesn't matter.  That's fine.


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 25, 2011)

I can't believe I actually read all 4 pages of this crappy hate thread. 

You boys must have been really bored around here the past two weeks. 



LanierSpots said:


> You know you missed me man.  Its Ok.   You can say it.
> 
> I still think you was mad.





South GA Dawg said:


> It doesn't matter.  That's fine.



Now you two fellas make nice, grab a beer, and let's sit down around the campfire and sing "Kum Ba Yah" together. 










Man.... I can't wait for football season to start...


----------

